# Ritchey WCS Carbon Tubulars



## outdoors-maniac (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm kinda looking at the Ritchey WCS Carbon Tubulars because I can get a really good deal on them, however I've heard that the American Classic hubs on these wheels blow! therefore making the wheelset not so hot.

Does anyone have any insight on these wheels, or does anyone currently ride on these wheels?


----------

